# 2019 Wilkes County



## cr00241 (Mar 9, 2019)

Here we go again for another year. Turkey season isn't too far away and I am ready to chase a gobbler this season.


----------



## Possum (Mar 9, 2019)

Man that birds got some legs on him. Looks like an ostrich. 
I had two strutting birds yesterday evening on camera but was in there this morning at daybreak and didn’t hear anything.


----------



## sea trout (Mar 9, 2019)

I went to listen in Wilkes this mornin too and didn't hear any gobbles


----------



## cr00241 (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks for the reports! Hopefully this week of warmer weather will get them going. I am ready to hear a gobble in the morning!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Mar 10, 2019)

I didn't hear any Saturday either, but it rained about all night and it's seems to me they don't gobble good when they have been wet all night. Hope they get cranked up in two weeks.


----------



## sea trout (Mar 14, 2019)

Goin to the club this afternoon to listen and will listen tomorrow marnin and all weekend with a couple of kid shooters!!!


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 25, 2019)

Every one heard some form of gobbling Saturday and sunday mornings. Only one guy reported a lot of gobbling Saturday.

Every thing I heard was off property.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Mar 25, 2019)

Thunder Head said:


> Every one heard some form of gobbling Saturday and sunday mornings. Only one guy reported a lot of gobbling Saturday.
> 
> Every thing I heard was off property.


This was about the very same weekend for us to.


----------



## Dhavoc (Mar 27, 2019)

Thunder Head said:


> Every one heard some form of gobbling Saturday and sunday mornings. Only one guy reported a lot of gobbling Saturday.
> 
> Every thing I heard was off property.



We had 2 on Saturday that gobbled 150-200 times from 7:00 to 10:00.  They had hens but were sure fired up.


----------



## cr00241 (Mar 28, 2019)

I had two work to us Saturday morning. They didn't want to cross the creek and I wasn't close enough to the creek. They gobbled hard all morning. Heard maybe 4-5 different birds. Sunday they didn't gobble hardly and heard hens with them early.


----------

